

BMW 3D Printing Innovation On The Road and In The Factory - DogeDogeDoge
http://3dprintingindustry.com/2014/07/03/3d-printing-finger-cots-bmw/

======
DogeDogeDoge
This might be posted already by someone but i think it is worth mentioning. 3d
printing could reignite spark of invention in human beings :) mechanical
solutions didn't get last 20 years as much props and tutorials as computer
science related. And rest of the world could learn from us devs and share in
an easy way their designs and solutions so it can all be improved.

